# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Ayudaaa Cascarilla!!

## Sendal

Recientemente me compre una cascarilla en tienda magia.
Y ya desde el principio me fue imposible practicar con ella tranquilamente, 
 ya menos plantearme el hacerle algo a alguien con ella,
porque cada dos por tres, la moneda se queda encajada
, y me cuesta mogollón quitarla.
 Pero este dia que ya la moneda quedo encajada de por vida,
 no hay forma, y no quiero forzarla ya que es cara. 
 que chasco!!! a alguien le paso esto?

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Métela en un vaso y agitalo sin miedo. Acabará saliendo.
Si la moneda queda encajada es que la moneda en cuestión no es apta para la cascarilla. (las monedas están acuñadas en distintos años y cambian de diametro ligeramente, lo cuál puede ocasionar el encajamiento de la moneda en la cascarilla). Prueba, una vez sacada la moneda como te digo, en cambiar de monedas (no es lo mismo una de 1964 que del 2006).
Otra posible causa del encajamiento es la mala protección de la cascarilla (déjala siempre con una moneda dentro). Si se te cae, es muy probable que los bordes de la cascarilla se doblen. Si esto sucede, vete dandola de si poco a poco. (Aunque deberías evitar hacer esto nunca, ya que se puede descalibrar la cascarilla).

Por último, sólo me gustaría recordar que la cascarilla, no por ser un gimnick ha de ser fácil de manejar. El uso de la misma, lleva años de práctica hasta su correcto manejo.

Un saludo

----------


## Sendal

Resuelto, Salio perfectamente!!!
se queda encajadisima,  
a ver si doy con el tamaño, y
poco a poco ire experimentando,
No tengo ni idea del potencial que puede llegar a tener.
pero bueno, empezare por algo sencillo, Gracias!!!

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

> Métela en un vaso y agitalo sin miedo. Acabará saliendo.
> Si la moneda queda encajada es que la moneda en cuestión no es apta para la cascarilla. (las monedas están acuñadas en distintos años y cambian de diametro ligeramente, lo cuál puede ocasionar el encajamiento de la moneda en la cascarilla). Prueba, una vez sacada la moneda como te digo, en cambiar de monedas (no es lo mismo una de 1964 que del 2006).
> Otra posible causa del encajamiento es la mala protección de la cascarilla (déjala siempre con una moneda dentro). Si se te cae, es muy probable que los bordes de la cascarilla se doblen. Si esto sucede, vete dandola de si poco a poco. (Aunque deberías evitar hacer esto nunca, ya que se puede descalibrar la cascarilla).
> 
> Por último, sólo me gustaría recordar que la cascarilla, no por ser un gimnick ha de ser fácil de manejar. El uso de la misma, lleva años de práctica hasta su correcto manejo.
> 
> Un saludo


Hola, perdonar  mi intromisión pero ¿cómo sabes de que cascarilla se trata? has comentado que si están acuñadas en un determinado año tienen un diametro diferente a las acuñadas en otro. Y, además, mencionas dos años 1.964 y 2.006. Podría tratarse de cascarilla de medio dolar, o de cascarilla de 2 euros o de 1 euro o de una moneda de 50 centimos de euro y estas no existían en 1.964. Pero sinceramente en la consulta que hace el primero, yo al menos, no veo a qué tipo de cascarilla se refiere.

Ya me diréis.

Gracias, y Saludos Mágicos

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Hombre. Está claro que no lo sabía. Sólo he expuesto los posibles ocasionantes del encajamiento de la cascarilla.
Cualquier cascarilla puede encajarse por una deformación producida, y en las que ya llevan años entre nosotros (véase medio dólar) hay una gran diversidad de acuñaciones, lo cuál es otro posible ocasionante del encajamiento. 
De hecho, si a día de hoy compras una cascarilla, es más que probable que te vendan una moderna (2005, 2006...) y éstas te pueden dar problemas con monedas de 1970-1980...

Un saludo

----------


## bender the offender

¿Se te cayo alguna vez? 
No creo que tenga que ver con las fechas de las monedas. Yo tengo medios dolares (es la de medio dolar de la que hablamos, ¿no?) de muchos años, 1975,1964, 1908, etc, tanto de niquel como de plata, y todos encajan bien en una cascarilla actual. Solo se me quedan atascados si se me cae al suelo. 

Hay gente que pone la cascarilla por detras de la camiseta y mete la moneda por delante para darle forma. Yo no lo he probado nunca. Si alguien sabe como se hace, que postee.

Hala, un saludo...

----------


## Sendal

Es la cascarilla de dos euros, 
esta nueva, no me cayo nuca 
no me encajo bien desde el principio, pero no como ahora que se queda grapadisima, mala suerte.
 siempre la tuve guardada en su bolsita tal como me vino,
por eso me parece raro, lo del vaso funciono perfectamente, no se,  probare lo de la camiseta a ver que pasa
Saludos!

----------


## cuenk

Es posible que la cascarilla de origen viniera con algun desperfecto, alguna rebaba en el interior que hace que la moneda se quede encajada.
Es frágil y puede pasar. Si notas eso lo que puedes hacer es lijar la rebaba con una lija finita para igualar el borde, hasta que notes que entra y sale con facilidad.

----------


## akydavid

Hola a todos yo Recientemente me compre una cascarilla en tienda magia y tengo el problema contrario es un poco mas grande y la monedas que tengo son de 1/2 dolar y estan acuñadas en el mismo año 2007 pero que al voltearlas se notan mucho y suena y todo valla palo !!!!

----------


## Mr.Mind

> Hola a todos yo Recientemente me compre una cascarilla en tienda magia y tengo el problema contrario es un poco mas grande y la monedas que tengo son de 1/2 dolar y estan acuñadas en el mismo año 2007 pero que al voltearlas se notan mucho y suena y todo valla palo !!!!


A mi me ocurre mas o menos lo mismo, me compre mi primera cascarilla hace poco y no entra y sale perfectamente pero no puedo darle la vuelta por que se ve a la legua, y algun ruido hace... eso es normal¿?

----------


## nitrojd

Un "truco" para ensanchar algo la cascarilla consiste en introdicir una moneda dentro, pero poniendo un pañuelo de seda entre la cascarilla y la moneda, de esta forma se crea algo de holgura, pero sin ser excesiva. Se puede hacer con mas de un pañuelo segun lo que se quiera ensanchar.

----------


## akydavid

gracias nitrojd pero mi problema es al contrario que me queda demasiado grande con 1/2 mm y claro no se si sera normal pero como la de la vuelta estoy perdido y claro suena que es un primor   :Oops:

----------


## Sendal

Gracias a todos, ya esta resuelto hice lo del pañuelo y quedo perfecta
Un saludo

----------


## ezeqfranco

A mi me pasaba con una cascarilla de 5 centimos, y no habia manera de sacarla :x  :x  :x  :x  pero ahora ya no pasa mas, se arreglo sola por suerte!!

Colo :x  :shock:  :shock:  :o  :o

----------


## Jeff

Solo un dato,

A los que tienen la cascarilla muy grande, podeis pegar por dentro cinta adesiva transparante fina (fondo y borde), asi absorbe el ruido del acoplamiento y cabe mejor la moneda dentro. Se reduce el ruido de 80 % menos   :Wink:  
Saludos

----------


## mayico

gracias jeff, ese es el consejo que necesitava jejeje, de verdad muchas gracias, anda que teniendo un hermano percusionista y que no recuerde que él insonoriza su bateria con cintas adesivas... y con masillas extrañas... podría a ver provado pero no, jejeje, de verdad muchas gracias jeff.

----------


## Jeff

De nada mayico, para eso estamos. Y para expandir la shell (o cascarilla en castellano), usar con mucho cuidado y se debe estar preparado para ello, con la dremel y una moledora de ceramica se le da por dentro lo que hace que se "lima" un poco y con los golpesitos se expande un poco. Pero para aprender a hacerlo bien, me cargue 2 cascarillas. Las 3 siguientes sin problemas. Aunque la mejor opcion, es devolverlo al vendedor y comprarse otra cascarilla de buen tamaño.

Saludos, nos vemos en el espejo.

----------


## mayico

algo que me sucedió a mi fue... que se me golpeó contra el suelo y se deformó, por eso cuando metí una moneda esta se me atrancó, solución:

meter la moneda, atrancada... pues pongo la moneda en el musculo tenar, de una mano y el otro tenar lo pongo por la otra parte de la moneda y las hago rodar (espero que comprendais que quiero decir con rodar) y bueno así suele arreglarse, si el problema sigue... pues con esos aparatitos que se utilizan para las uñas, eso de la manicura para la limpieza, es un metal muy finito pues con la moneda dentro intentais meter ese metal entre la cascarilla y la moneda y bueno asíhaceis un circulo y la moneda toma otra vez su forma.

espero que os sea util.

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Supongo que se refieren a la cascarilla expandida y no a la casacarilla traduicional.....

----------


## elmoronta

Siento reavivar el hilo, pero no quiero que le pase a nadie lo que me ha pasado a mi esta tarde xD!
La metí en el vaso agite, y cuando la saqué el vaso estaba roto y la moneda seguía atascada xD!!
Al final la he sacado poniendo una llave inglesa de un lado, y con el pulgar tirando de pa cascarilla para fuera!
Un abrazo

----------


## Akigam

Uau! Lo del pañuelo de seda funciona perfectamente!!! Gracias, me habeís sacado de un apuro!!! Tengo hoy un bolo de magia de cerca y ayer repasando se cayó al suelo...

----------


## Berni

A mi me pasa lo mismo.. La compré. Está en su envoltorio y no se puede separar la cascarilla.. Probaré de ponerla dentro de un vaso y agitar. Sino que podria hacer si aun asi no va bien?

----------


## magoTom

Bufff me cogi 2 cascarillas de medio dólar del aliexpress , es poca pasta pero si no queréis tirar el  dinero....


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

----------

